# Minimum light for anubias and java fern?



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

In your experience, what is the minimum light source that anubias and java fern need? I'm thinking about trying a desk light with an LED room-lighting bulb (I'll look for 6500K) about a foot above the tank. 

I have two 5g tanks with Aqueon full-spectrum T8 bulbs on timers for 7 hours, and I still get moderate algae accumulation every two weeks. I once tried a Finnex Stingray, and the algae got much worse. If my anubias and java fern will be okay with a less intense light source than the Aqueon T8, I'd like to try it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Some people have said that these plants will still grow in the dark lol.
They don't need much so a desk light would likely work perfectly for them. 


Algae, lighting, and nutrients are all a balance. What it tells me is that you don't have any fast growing plants but you have a lot of nutrients in the water, so the algae takes over to eat that up. If you add some quick growing plants like Water Sprite, Water Wisteria, Ludwigia, etc. then the algae will be lessened with the brighter lights. But, if you don't want anything than degrading your light will be your best option ^_^


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the tip about faster-growing plants. I'm actually going to shop for plants tomorrow, so I'll look for one of the plants your mentioned.


----------



## Alynine (Jul 5, 2017)

Hornwort is a favorite quick growth plant of mine. Goes everywhere in a couple weeks.


----------

